# UFC Hall of Fame



## ace (Nov 23, 2003)

The first 2 to be enducted to the UFC 
hall of Fame are  Royce Gracie & Ken Shamrock

It was a Great Chocie Since they were the 1st 
2 Stars Of This Great Event That Rocked
The Martial Arts World.

Royce Brought Jiu Jitsu into the Star Light. 
 Ken Brought Submisson Fighting (Pancrase Hybrid Wrestling )

These 2 Men set The Stage for all  of us 
Who Love Mixed Martial Arts.

And The UFC showed Great Taste In honoring
These 2 Ledgendary Martial Artist.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2003)

Do they have a hall of fame building or is it just a list?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 23, 2003)

Just a list.  I personally think it is a stupid idea.  First of all the guys in the hall of fame are not 100 percent active and still may fight agian.  Besides for that it is not something that really needed to make the pay per view.  In my opionon cut out the stupid interviews and crap and show another fight.  Stupid UFC lol.


----------



## ace (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Just a list.  I personally think it is a stupid idea.  First of all the guys in the hall of fame are not 100 percent active and still may fight agian.  Besides for that it is not something that really needed to make the pay per view.  In my opionon cut out the stupid interviews and crap and show another fight.  Stupid UFC lol. *



i disagree it was the Aniversy Show
& The Hall of Fame is A Great Idea 
lol on the tonuge


----------



## JDenz (Nov 24, 2003)

I meant 100 percent retired not active.  stupid typo you would think that english was my second language the way I type lol.  I don't think anyone not retired should be in any kind of hall of fame.


----------

